# Other liquid in water pan



## huhwhat (Jun 6, 2014)

I've seen, here and there, suggestions for adding liquids other than water to the water pan in the smoker. How much difference in the final flavor of the meat does this actually make?


----------



## venture (Jun 6, 2014)

My palate was never able to discern the difference on meat.

When using the contents of the water pan for a sauce, the difference was obvious.

Good luck and good smoking.

Edit time:

I was not speaking of using other liquids in place of water?  Kerosene maybe?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Rather, speaking of adding other ingredients to the water or to replace part of the water.

Tried everything from beer to onions, garlic and....  Well, you get the idea.


----------



## huhwhat (Jun 6, 2014)

That's kinda what I thought.

I'm doing brats tomorrow, and planning to add beer to the water pan, and use it to put the brats in it when they are done.


----------



## padronman (Jun 6, 2014)

No difference at all.  I used to try it all the time but never tasted anything.  I don't use a water pan now :o)

As for other liquids you could also run the risk of burning them and making your food taste "off".

Scott


----------



## huhwhat (Jun 6, 2014)

There is that to consider.


----------

